# Any BBQ teams on "Facebook"



## ecto1 (Mar 30, 2011)

We just started a page to keep out family and friends up to date with our schedule.  Check us out and "Like" us and we will do the same for you.  Add your link to this tread so we can all keep track of each other.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fat-Ash-BBQ/204098269604777


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 31, 2011)

Liked!


----------

